# Bergomi, Di Canio Marchegiani su fallo Tomori e gol Milan.



## admin (13 Novembre 2022)

Di Canio a Sky:"L'intervento di Tomori? La caviglia viene toccata. Il piede di Ikonè pattina, il piede è già colpito. E' un caso limite. L'episodio del gol? Nessuno fa niente al portiere. La vittoria del Milan di oggi è sporchissima e pesa tanto. La Fiorentina oggi ha fatto molto meglio"

Marcheghiani:"L'intervento di Tomori? Sarebbe stato giusto andarlo a rivedere. Magari non è così netto e forte. Secondo me sarebbe stato più lineare mandarlo a rivedere. Sul gol Terracciano sbaglia. Non si accorge che Rebic è in anticipo. Rebic salta ma non danneggia il portiere"

Bergomi:"Sul secondo gol del Milan non c'è niente. Nel calcio di oggi è importante stare bene fisicamente. Questo è un periodo in cui il Milan non sta bene, e portare a casa queste partite...".


----------



## admin (14 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Di Canio a Sky:"L'intervento di Tomori? La caviglia viene toccata. Il piede di Ikonè pattina, il piede è già colpito. E' un caso limite. L'episodio del gol? Nessuno fa niente al portiere. La vittoria del Milan di oggi è sporchiss.ima e pesa tanto. La Fiorentina oggi ha fatto molto meglio"
> 
> Marcheghiani:"L'intervento di Tomori? Sarebbe stato giusto andarlo a rivedere. Magari non è così netto e forte. Secondo me sarebbe stato più lineare mandarlo a rivedere. Sul gol Terracciano sbaglia. Non si accorge che Rebic è in anticipo. Rebic salta ma non danneggia il portiere"
> 
> Bergomi:"Sul secondo gol del Milan non c'è niente. Nel calcio di oggi è importante stare bene fisicamente. Questo è un periodo in cui il Milan non sta bene, e portare a casa queste partite...".


.


----------



## TheKombo (14 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Di Canio a Sky:"L'intervento di Tomori? La caviglia viene toccata. Il piede di Ikonè pattina, il piede è già colpito. E' un caso limite. L'episodio del gol? Nessuno fa niente al portiere. La vittoria del Milan di oggi è sporchissima e pesa tanto. La Fiorentina oggi ha fatto molto meglio"
> 
> Marcheghiani:"L'intervento di Tomori? Sarebbe stato giusto andarlo a rivedere. Magari non è così netto e forte. Secondo me sarebbe stato più lineare mandarlo a rivedere. Sul gol Terracciano sbaglia. Non si accorge che Rebic è in anticipo. Rebic salta ma non danneggia il portiere"
> 
> Bergomi:"Sul secondo gol del Milan non c'è niente. Nel calcio di oggi è importante stare bene fisicamente. Questo è un periodo in cui il Milan non sta bene, e portare a casa queste partite...".


Non è un episodio limite, è semplicemente calcio, ma capisco che in un campionato in cui si fischiano falli come quello ad Osimhen per molti sia rigore....tra l'altro notare l'ambiguità di Marchegiani, andare a vedere per cosa ? Per fischiarlo no ?


----------



## meteoras1982 (14 Novembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Non è un episodio limite, è semplicemente calcio, ma capisco che in un campionato in cui si fischiano falli come quello ad Osimhen per molti sia rigore....tra l'altro notare l'ambiguità di Marchegiani, andare a vedere per cosa ? Per fischiarlo no ?




Ma state ancora a sentire Marchegiani semplicemente sempre ridicolo e un pag...


----------



## Blu71 (14 Novembre 2022)

A Pressing 15 minuti contro il Milan 


@KILPIN_91 intervieni.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A Pressing 15 minuti contro il Milan
> 
> 
> @KILPIN_91 intervieni.


godi?


----------



## Blu71 (14 Novembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> godi?



Certo. A me fanno ridere tutti questi che parlano male di noi fingendosi neutrali ma in realtà rosicano.


----------



## Baba (14 Novembre 2022)

Visto e rivisto. Se dava rigore non potevamo lamentarci. Ci è andata bene


----------



## jumpy65 (14 Novembre 2022)

Il possibile rigore è molto al limite, avesse toccato palla subito non era rigore ma la tocca in seconda battuta e in contemporanea tocca il difensore, nel dubbio non si da. Sul gol nostro non c'è nessun fallo di rebic.
Vittoria sporca, non che Napoli e Inter abbiano vinto più nettamente...


----------



## Albijol (14 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Di Canio a Sky:"L'intervento di Tomori? La caviglia viene toccata. Il piede di Ikonè pattina, il piede è già colpito. E' un caso limite. L'episodio del gol? Nessuno fa niente al portiere. La vittoria del Milan di oggi è sporchissima e pesa tanto. La Fiorentina oggi ha fatto molto meglio"
> 
> Marcheghiani:"L'intervento di Tomori? Sarebbe stato giusto andarlo a rivedere. Magari non è così netto e forte. Secondo me sarebbe stato più lineare mandarlo a rivedere. Sul gol Terracciano sbaglia. Non si accorge che Rebic è in anticipo. Rebic salta ma non danneggia il portiere"
> 
> Bergomi:"Sul secondo gol del Milan non c'è niente. Nel calcio di oggi è importante stare bene fisicamente. Questo è un periodo in cui il Milan non sta bene, e portare a casa queste partite...".



È rigore dai.


----------



## bobbylukr (14 Novembre 2022)

A parti invertite avrei chiesto il rigore, quindi...


----------



## Manue (14 Novembre 2022)

A prescindere dal rigore o meno, 
Tomori è sceso di livello.


----------



## admin (14 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Di Canio a Sky:"L'intervento di Tomori? La caviglia viene toccata. Il piede di Ikonè pattina, il piede è già colpito. E' un caso limite. L'episodio del gol? Nessuno fa niente al portiere. La vittoria del Milan di oggi è sporchissima e pesa tanto. La Fiorentina oggi ha fatto molto meglio"
> 
> Marcheghiani:"L'intervento di Tomori? Sarebbe stato giusto andarlo a rivedere. Magari non è così netto e forte. Secondo me sarebbe stato più lineare mandarlo a rivedere. Sul gol Terracciano sbaglia. Non si accorge che Rebic è in anticipo. Rebic salta ma non danneggia il portiere"
> 
> Bergomi:"Sul secondo gol del Milan non c'è niente. Nel calcio di oggi è importante stare bene fisicamente. Questo è un periodo in cui il Milan non sta bene, e portare a casa queste partite...".


.


----------



## Nevergiveup (14 Novembre 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> A prescindere dal rigore o meno,
> Tomori è sceso di livello.


Soffre terribilmente il cambio di partner, con Kalulu sul CDX gioca molto più sicuro, c'è da dire anche che le assenze di Maignan e Calabria stanno incidendo parecchio sulla tranquillità del gioco difensivo sia in impostazione che in contenimento.


----------



## Jino (14 Novembre 2022)

E' il classico intervento limite....non ha dato rigore e per me c'è poco da dire....se lo dava pure c'era poco da dire....certo il calcio lo si vuole trasformare in ogni contatto è fallo?! Tomori la palla la tocca, per me tanto basta per dare ragione all'arbitro...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Novembre 2022)

Alla fine Davidino quando c'è 
lo si critica.. quando manca lo si nota..
Curioso questo fatto


----------



## Jino (14 Novembre 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> A prescindere dal rigore o meno,
> Tomori è sceso di livello.



Io la mia lettura l'ho data. Per me il problema è che tutta la squadra rispetto allo scorso anno pressa meno, è meno aggressiva...e questo porta ad avere un recupero palla alto meno efficace, di conseguenza è naturale che la squadra si abbassi, e quando siamo più bassi devi per forza marcare sull'uomo ed in questo fondamentale escono i limiti di un Tomori....e anche Kalulu.

Quest'anno siamo globalmente meno brillanti fisicamente, tutti quanti....inoltre senza Kessie e con un Diaz in più è chiaro che da un punto di vista del recupero palla siamo calati...


----------

